# What type of jobs without a degree in Dubai



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

What Jobs can i get without a degree in Dubai with experience? 
I have 1 year teaching nursery exp and a have completed my secondary education.

Thanks, Would one salary be enough to live a modest and decent life with 2 famil members ?:confused2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Fatima,
In a lot of cases, a degree or lack thereof does not really matter. What counts is the relevent experience in your line of work. You have a year's experience as a Nursery school/kindergarten teacher. I am afraid you will not get paid enough to support yourself and a family member based on the salary that you could receive with this amount of experience.
In which industry are you looking for a job? Are you only interested in the educational sector?


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Speaking of, i have been an esthetician and wax specialist for 10 years. For the last 2 years i attended college part time towards a nursing degree but that was put on hold for the move out here. So no degree here, and it seems the spa industry is composed of mostly southeast asian workers? Anyone know of any spas a good old fashioned American esthetician could check out? Or should i go back to working front desk in a doctor's office (did that 2 years ago when the spa marked tanked along with the economy)

Anyone have any ideas? Or know of any beauty supply stores out here? (I would love to buy my own wax and make housecalls again!)

Thanks!:confused2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think over here they have gone more high tech with laser treatments and that's where you get the big bucks.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I think over here they have gone more high tech with laser treatments and that's where you get the big bucks.


Yeah i should look more into that but it seems places are still doing IPL which is an intense pulsed light, like a strobe light on speed...my brain doesn't like those lights :/

I'll look into goin baack into laser hair removal though, thanks


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You should, and you should get a qualification as the industry has a lot of people ready to work for less so you need something to make you stand above them. The easiest way to find out what your chances are is to visit the Dubai Mall, they have a beauty therapy clinic there. Laser treatments are becoming more popular and the more wealthier clients are going for it I think.


----------

